# Geschädigte für TV gesucht!



## Heiko (8 April 2010)

metaprod.net  schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Forumsbesucher,
> 
> wir sind eine Fernsehproduktionsfirma, die u.a. für den Mitteldeutschen Rundfunk produziert. Momentan arbeiten wir an einem Beitrag zum Thema "Identitäts-Diebstahl". Dafür suchen wir noch Geschädigte, mit deren Namen/ Kontaktdaten -in welcher Form auch immer- Schindluder getrieben wurde. Wenn Ihnen oder Bekannten so etwas passiert ist und Sie uns ihre Geschichte erzählen wollen, schreiben Sie uns eine (unverbindliche) E-Mail an:
> 
> ...


...


----------

